# I found a chicken



## bobthechicken (Feb 6, 2016)

Hi all, I'm new. I found a chicken a couple days ago in a bush. I've been feeding it, and my friend wants to catch it and keep it. We've named it Bob but it's a hen. It's friendly, but it doesn't like to be touched. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

A bit more information and a pic is very helpful. Some breeds are very skittish around people, others not so much. 

Chances are it belongs to someone local that might have had their flock come under attack. It might be worth it to check nearby.

She might be roosting in the trees at night. If there is any way to get her if she won't come to you, that would be the ideal time. 

If you don't find the original owners you will have to get at least one more since chickens are very social and don't do well by themselves.

They are complicated little buggers but also very addictive.

BTW, welcome to the forum and good on you for trying to get her to a safe place.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I found a chicken in August of 2014.We found her when going fishing at a local state park.She roosted in a pine tree and our first attempt to catch her failed,she got higher in the tree.We went back the next evening.After making sure she was still there,we went fishing until it got really dark.My husband pulled the branch she was on down and I grabbed her.She was a healthy,fat RIR(?).She didn't fight and didn't mind being held on the ride home.Her name is Ruby Red and she's still laying nice brown eggs.I honestly believe she was a child's Easter chick,all grown up and mom/dad got tired of the poop.Find out where Bob the chicken is roosting at night and get her then.Good luck and if you get her enjoy her,chickens are alot of fun!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

We use a swimming pool net to catch ours.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi and welcome! How close is the bush to your house? If you chase them long enough, they run out of gas and you can catch her. What does she look like?


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Also if she's perched low enough you can catch her in the dark really easy. They're not good at seeing anything in the dark but you might be able to...


----------



## bobthechicken (Feb 6, 2016)

I''m not sure how to post a picture... She is a medium sized chicken though, and is reddish. I tried catching her yesterday, but she jumped on top of a wall and I couldn't reach her. The bush is about a block away from my house. I have a wire dog crate I can try to lure her into. I was thinking of putting the food in there. Do you think that will work?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

You might try putting a little water and some treats (maybe cover it with some branches, not sure if that's really necessary though).


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

My theory is if she can see you come to the bush from your house, and you bring food and come at the same time every day, eventually she will be waiting for you at your door. What I've used throwing a sheet or sheer curtain over a bird to catch them.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> What I've used throwing a sheet or sheer curtain over a bird to catch them.


I used a jacket to catch a silkie roo that was running down the middle of the road once. He was an awesome chicken. I named him Don King.

Welcome and good luck catching her!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Nighttime is good. Bring a ladder and a flashlight.


----------

